# Forty foot house..



## Mikeymutt (Dec 26, 2016)

I spotted this house late last year.but the light was fading badly.so earlier in the year I went back to reshoot it.the house is a large Georgian style house,heavily extended out back.the previous owners obviously ran a buisness out back as there was several offices there.a nice enjoyable re visit on a nice sunny day.


----------



## smiler (Dec 26, 2016)

If this is your last report and pics for the year you choose a gem to finish on Mikey. Many Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 26, 2016)

Love it! Love it! Love it!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice photos and a nice house. There's some lovely pieces of furniture in this house.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 26, 2016)

smiler said:


> If this is your last report and pics for the year you choose a gem to finish on Mikey. Many Thanks



Yeah that is my last one for the year smiler.I will be in Scotland in a few days for nine days.hope you had a great Christmas.and wishing you a peaceful new year


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 27, 2016)

Excellent set there, looks an interesting place 
Have enjoyed all your reports again this year


----------



## smiler (Dec 27, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Yeah that is my last one for the year smiler.I will be in Scotland in a few days for nine days.hope you had a great Christmas.and wishing you a peaceful new year



You posted excellent reports this year Mikey but you were a bit short on the PP, Belfast's by the dozen, a good few hurricane lamps even a couple of primuses, I shall be counting again in the new year.
Have great safe years exploring and watch where your putting your feet. K


----------



## Wrench (Dec 27, 2016)

Lovely photos there. 
Very nice mooch and post.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow man, stunning stunning pictures!


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 28, 2016)

Wow that is a stunner, nice find! Some absolutely cracking shots there, I particularly like the one of the radio and the one of the books. Lovely stuff, thanks for sharing. Have fun in Scotland!


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 28, 2016)

I enjoyed that Mikey, still lots left to see and photograph. A real time warp.


----------



## andylen (Dec 28, 2016)

Like your style, cracking set of pictures, well done.


----------

